# new member--thank you TAM!



## abbylou (2 mo ago)

Hi! I am new to TAM and am finally ready to post about my issues after reading the forum nearly every day for two weeks. The discussions I've read here have given me the confidence and guidance to take steps forward in my unhealthy relationship. As I've done so, new things have come to light and I'd like your all's opinions about some things, hence my desire to post. Thank you TAM and I'm looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Welcome to TAM


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome! 🤗


----------



## OdliDPrincess (3 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

abbylou said:


> Hi! I am new to TAM and am finally ready to post about my issues after reading the forum nearly every day for two weeks. The discussions I've read here have given me the confidence and guidance to take steps forward in my unhealthy relationship. As I've done so, new things have come to light and I'd like your all's opinions about some things, hence my desire to post. Thank you TAM and I'm looking forward to hearing from you!


Welcome to TAM @abbylou ! I’m glad to hear TAM has been helpful up till now, and hope you get support for your newest concerns!


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Welcome! And this site has helped me so much too. Great group of people.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It would be so cool if your last name was Who.


----------



## abbylou (2 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> It would be so cool if your last name was Who.


Haha! That would be funny! It's totally a pseudonym. Never had a rhyming name before!


----------

